# Kitchen Academy of Sacramento



## lisav (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi,
I am a career changer (currently an Accountant) and planning to go to Culinary School in the next year or so. One school in my area is the Kitchen Academy of Sacramento (CA). I would really appreciate any information or feedback you have about this school.
Did you enjoy the overall experience? If so, why; if not, why not?
Did you consider it a good value for the education, or would you do something differently? If so, what?
Did the school experience match your expectations? If not, why not?
Thanks to all - this is a terrific forum!


----------

